# هَذَا هُوَ مَبْنَى السَّفارَةِ البَرِيطانِيَّةِ في البَاكِسْتان



## rarabara

[هَذَا هُوَ مَبْنَى السِّفارَةِ البِرِيطانِيَّةِ في بَاكِسْتان]
why in this sentence هَذَا  and هُوَ are side beside in the same sentence?


----------



## elroy

هو is used here to mean "is."  But it's optional and the sentence would be equally correct without it.

(Note: It should be الباكستان.)


----------



## rarabara

can we use يكن instead?
meanwhile, I newly come across with this, stating that it would be possible to use  هُوَ as "to be" form


----------



## elroy

rarabara said:


> can we use يكن instead?


 No. 


rarabara said:


> هُوَ as "to be" form


 Careful.  I didn't say it was a form of "to be."  I said it was used here to _mean_ "is." 

Another example:

باريس هي عاصمة فرنسا.
باريس عاصمة فرنسا.


----------



## rarabara

elroy said:


> (Note: It should be الباكستان.)


I copied and pasted the sentence from the source which is originally arabic really. but it again seems a bit simple to understand  because "ال" means "the" in english.


elroy said:


> No.
> I didn't say it was a form of "to be."  I said it was used here to _mean_ "is."
> 
> Another example:
> 
> باريس هي عاصمة فرنسا.
> باريس عاصمة فرنسا.



presumably you meant a form of "noun clause" ?
and I think it would be more appropriate if we use a comma after باريس


----------



## elroy

rarabara said:


> but it again seems a bit simple to understand because "ال" means "the" in english.


 Sorry, I don't know what you mean.


rarabara said:


> presumably you meant a form of "noun clause" ?


 Sorry, I don't know what you mean here either.  Can you rephrase your question / explain what you mean?


----------



## rarabara

elroy said:


> Can you rephrase your question / explain what you mean?


of course.



> Sorry, I don't know what you mean.



ال means "the" ,the one of the definition article (a, an , the) ,when it is added the the starting point of a name.



> Sorry, I don't know what you mean here either.



with noun clause,I meant a sentence which is not originally containing a verb but again a sentence. like the difference between these two sentences

" I enjoy you"
"I enjoy a boy whose hair is blonde"

the red marked sentence is noun clause.


----------



## elroy

rarabara said:


> ال means "the"


 I know what it means.  I didn’t (and still don’t) understand what you meant by “it again seems a bit simple to understand.”


rarabara said:


> "I enjoy a boy whose hair is blonde"
> 
> the red marked sentence is noun clause.


 It’s an adjective clause, but what does this have to do with the thread topic?  Sorry, I’m lost.


rarabara said:


> I think it would be more appropriate if we use a comma after باريس


 No, it would not.


----------



## rarabara

elroy said:


> I didn’t (and still don’t) understand what you meant by “it again seems a bit simple to understand.”


I was only pointing out to that particle. ("ال")


> It’s an adjective clause, but what does this have to do with the thread topic?  Sorry, I’m lost.
> No, it would not.



sorry. I couldn't examplify well. because I thought that it would be as same as in turkish but it is different in english.

but I think,you can simply consider two sentences one of them contains active verb (e.g. : love,enjoy,play, swim,etc.) and the other only "to be" form.


----------



## rarabara

as I overview that you also know the turkish language. you can check this webpage. look the explanations and examples please if you are willing to deal with the content further : Ek Fiil (Ek Eylem) Konu Anlatımı | DilBilgisi.net


----------



## ayed

rarabara said:


> [هَذَا هُوَ مَبْنَى السِّفارَةِ البِرِيطانِيَّةِ في بَاكِسْتان]
> why in this sentence هَذَا  and هُوَ are side beside in the same sentence?


هو seems to me to be two or more people, say, in a car passing by and one of them pointing to the building or this is a caption under a photo of that building


----------



## rarabara

elroy said:


> No.
> Careful.  I didn't say it was a form of "to be."  I said it was used here to _mean_ "is."
> 
> Another example:
> 
> باريس هي عاصمة فرنسا.
> باريس عاصمة فرنسا.


is this sentence also in the same case ?

هَؤُلاءِ هُم الزَّيْنَباتُ


----------



## Lu'y

rarabara said:


> [هَذَا هُوَ مَبْنَى السِّفارَةِ البِرِيطانِيَّةِ في بَاكِسْتان]
> why in this sentence هَذَا  and هُوَ are side beside in the same sentence?


In this sentence, the word هُوَ is confirmatory that indeed this is the embassy's building. Let's say you are searching on a map for the embassy's building so you start looking and saying ..هذا مبنى البلدية وهذا بيت جدتي  , but when you find the embassy's building you would say  وهذا هو مبنى السفارة البريطانية confirming that you found it.

The word هُوَ is a pronoun that can replace the verb يكون (to be). In other words you can rewrite your sentence as هَذَا يكون مَبْنَى السِّفارَةِ. While this is grammatically and linguistically correct, it is not in use. Normally the verb يكون (to be) is مستتر (hidden) and when it appears it does so in the form of a pronoun, example هو, as it is shown in your sentence.


----------



## rarabara

thanks for your lovely explanation. but above, @elroy states that we couldn't use يكون instead. to be honest,I had written one letter absent in the word's original form but I think (or more correctly I presume) that elroy had not overlooked that detail. if somethings wrong by my expressions then apologies...


----------



## Lu'y

You are welcome!
elroy is correct about not using the word يكون in actual Arabic writings because unlike English, Urdu, Turkish and many other languages, this verb is dispensable in Arabic and its presence is understood from the context. That is one of the reasons Arabic sentences are terse.


----------



## rarabara

many thanks again. could we make a point more clear please:
according to your and elroy's statement which of these sentences is correct?

1)  the verb  يكون  is dispensable in arabic for that sentence,but we can either prefer to use  يكون  instead هو or we can prefer to continue the sentence without both of these.

2) usage of  يكون  word is wrong in that sentence,because of the specifications of arabic language as stated.


----------



## Lu'y

rarabara said:


> many thanks again. could we make a point more clear please:
> according to your and elroy's statement which of these sentences is correct?
> 
> 1)  the verb  يكون  is dispensable in arabic for that sentence,but we can either prefer to use  يكون  instead هو or we can prefer to continue the sentence without both of these.
> 
> 2) usage of  يكون  word is wrong in that sentence,because of the specifications of arabic language as stated.



Please let me give you a simple example:

In Arabic the sentence: الباب مفتوح is equivalent in English to the door *is* open. We can see the verb "is" in English but we don't see it in Arabic, so where is the verb? The verb is  *يكون  *but it is not written and it is not spoken. If you add the word يكون  to make the sentence الباب *يكون *مفتوح, the sentence is till perfectly correct in syntax but it sounds odd. It is not incorrect, it is not wrong, but it is unnecessarily long as if you are saying in English "the door is in the open position", it is not wrong, but you don't say it that way unless you have a reason to.


----------



## Sadda7

Lu'y said:


> The verb is *يكون *but it is not written and it is not spoken.


I believe that there is no "implied" verb here, can you explain the grammar behind your deduction?



Lu'y said:


> الباب *يكون *مفتوح, the sentence is till perfectly correct in syntax


مفتوحًا


----------



## elroy

Sorry, I find much what of what Lu'y has written misleading, especially for a beginner like rarabara. 

الباب يكون مفتوحًا (or يكون الباب مفتوحًا) is a valid Arabic sentence, but it is _not_ used to describe the door's _current state_.  The following are correct and idiomatic:

يكون الباب مفتوحًا يوميًا بين الساعة السادسة والسابعة: This refers to when the door is _regularly/habitually_ open.
سأتمكن من الدخول عندما يكون الباب مفتوحًا: This refers to the _future_.

If you were describing a door and wanted to say "The door is open" in reference to its _current state_, الباب يكون مفتوحًا / يكون الباب مفتوحًا would be *wrong*.


----------

